# First Rotisserie Cook on a Cobb Grill



## Old Dave (Mar 29, 2016)

One of my Winter projects was to try to come up with a rotisserie setup for my little Cobb Grill. I got that task completed and this was my first cook on this modified rotisserie setup. 







My first cook was a 7.83 pound Cumberland Gap boneless ham. I added a sticker and then my favorite rub and it was ready to be carried out and placed on my little Cobb Grill. 






I had started my fire with 14 Stubbs briquets and then added a tin foil package of Jack Daniels wood chips for some smoke. 






Added the prepped ham and rotisserie unit to my Cobb base and just turned it loose. 






About 2-1/2 hours into the cook, I started my Honey-Sriracha glaze and applied it three times to my ham. I also added a few more briquets to my charcoal basket.






I took the ham off at about four hours total and it looked good. Rested the ham and then cooled it down in the fridge to get it ready for the slicer.











Put the ham thru the slicer and got a nice pile of meat. 











I piled about 6 ozs. on some rye bread, added some Swiss cheese, then some lettuce and tomato, and finished it off with some horsey sauce. Along with some chips and green onions and a fine ale, it made for a great lunch.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 29, 2016)

Working that little Cobb, looking good Dave!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 30, 2016)

Awesome cook and very cool setup!!!


----------

